# Clipped wings



## Andy2022 (10 mo ago)

Just wondering, I'm thinking of getting a compaion for my male budgie. He has never had clipped wings and his cage is open all day. If I adopt a 8 month old budgie WITH clipped wings is there any guarantee it will eventually grow the flight feathers back to fly?
Thanks!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Unless the wings on a budgie have been clipped too short — damaging the wings themselves, then the flight feathers WILL eventually grow back as the budgie molts out the clipped feathers. 
This can take several months and sometimes more than one molt. 

If you are getting a friend for your male, please get a budgie of the same gender. 

Additionally, be sure to observe quarantine. The new bird should be housed in different cage in a different room for 45 days. 
After quarantine, the birds should be introduced in neutral territory. *


----------



## Andy2022 (10 mo ago)

Thanks for the info! The gender should be the same to avoid egg laying, binding problems and/or because they get along better?
I have an albino. I "think"its a male.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and an official welcome to the forums, 

Personality is the only determinant of whether or not two birds get along, but in order to prevent unwanted breeding or egg laying, it's always best to get two of the same gender! 

If you have any photos of your little one taken in natural light, we can confirm his gender for you 

Meanwhile, you've come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices. Please be sure to keep reading through the forums' many budgie articles and "stickies" to ensure you're up to date on everything! If you have any questions after doing so, please do ask as we'd love to help. 

Hope to meet your little one soon. 

Best wishes


----------



## Andy2022 (10 mo ago)

Thanks! This is a great source of info, hard to get anywhere else and I really appreciate the time and effort people put into helping new owners. 
Male or female?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

A DEFINITE little girl, she’s so cute!!


----------



## Andy2022 (10 mo ago)

Oh my, I thought she was a he for 3 years!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Lol, I’m sure she’ll forgive you 😁 What’s her name?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your little girl is BEAUTIFUL! What have you named her?

So.... since you have a FEMALE budgie, if you get a companion, please get another FEMALE! *


----------



## Andy2022 (10 mo ago)

Yes a female!? Yeesh, we 've been calling her a male, her name is Kernal! Not really feminine😄


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Kernie is still cute though


----------



## Andy2022 (10 mo ago)

Thank you, and yes I will be looking for a female buddy.


----------

